# BBQ (Grilled) London Broil



## salt and pepper (Jul 1, 2012)

Served on garlic bread with fresh mushroom sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

Gorgeous, S&P!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't grilled a london broil in a long time. I might have to see about that soon. 
Up in the PA, there is a town where Mrs Hoot lived, Mechanicsburg. They have a founder's day type festival every year called Jubilee Day. There is a vendor that sells whole grilled london broils. They are mighty good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Salt & Pepper, Buon Giorno, 

This is London Broil spectacular Salt & Pepper ... 

Thanks for posting ... Have not had this is a long time ... Have to speak to my Butcher and show him your Photo to figure out a match in Spanish meat cuts ... 

Would you be kind enough, to post the basic ingredients and your recipe for me ?  

I would like to try this next Sunday ... 

With great appreciation,
Have a lovely 4th,
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoot,

The next time we drive,  south from Washington D.C. enroute to visit our friends in Nags Head,  North Carolina, we shall have to plan a London Broil Visit !  We shall bring the stunner Italian and Spanish red wines to pair with the London Broil !! 

This London Broil sounds wonderful ... 

Enjoy it and have a great 4th,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm what is London Broil ? Is broil to grill?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

I reckon I am like most folks in these parts (the US). We refer to a London Broil as a cut of meat when that is not strictly the case. It is a top round steak, although I have seen flank steak packaged as "London Broil".
It is a fairly thick and lean cut, most often braised, due to the fact that it can be fairly tough, especially if overcooked. In my opinion, grilling a top round cut to anything beyond a very light medium rare is a waste of time. The trick is in the slicing. It should be thinly sliced across the grain., as in S&P's photo. This shortens the fibers of the meat making it easier to chew.
Now, I ain't a butcher, and if my facts are out of order, I apologize. I defer to more knowledgeable members here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 2, 2012)

According to this article - London Broil - How to Cook London Broil
and several others I read, London Broil was originally a method for preparing a flank steak, but now also refers to the same preperation and cooking/serving method used with top round, and tougher parts of the sirloin as well.  it's characterized by marinating the meat, and grilling, or broiling with high heat, and turning several times to promote even cooking.  The London Broil is usually served rare to medium rare, sliced thinly against the meat grain, again, just as S & P did. 

Hey, S & P, do you ship, and will it be hot when it get's here?  It looks soooo good.  Nice job.

Seeeeeeay; Cheif Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2012)

Around here, London Broil is a cut of shoulder steak (the other end of the cow from round).  I marinate it then grill it to rare - medium rare and slice it as shown.


----------

